# Tial wastegate



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

I have a wierd question, i just purchased my Tial wastegate and if im not mistaken it comes with a standard 1 bar spring,I want to push around 15 pounds of boost on the street and maybee 20 at the track wich spring combos do you guys use,I am currentlly running a Precision GT30R...anyhelp would be appreciated.....thanx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what tial gate? usually you specify the spring size........


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

is there any way you can use some washers and shim up the spring so there is more preload on it?


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Just use ebay and get you the springs you want, they are for sale all the time. Justr make sure they are for Tial not the deltagate of anyone else.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

figure out what spring you have. then you can figure out what type of boost controller you want to run....make sure the car is tuned for it 

color coded TiAl spring chart, excel file 17kb, right click save as


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

Its the 38 mm one and it came with the 1 bar spring,iwas told it will work fine i just cant run lower than 8-to-10 pounds of boost on it


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

OZMAN said:


> Its the 38 mm one and it came with the 1 bar spring,iwas told it will work fine i just cant run lower than 8-to-10 pounds of boost on it


Yes you can, you just have tro buy the lower boost spring, ebay sells them my the dozens almost, $15 to $20. After that get the boost controller you want and set it up for your upper boost needs.


----------

